# 2002 BMW 745i - audio buzz/cellphone buzz



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

I have been hearing a very annoying low level buzz from my cars audio since it came from regular oil change service.

The problem gets worst whenever I take a call on the cell phone, the call from the right hand of the car will go in and out and buzz while doing so. I think something wasnt plugged in correctly.

Anyone seen this?

Rae


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Actually that is a known issue, go back to the dealer they should be able to take care of it.

I am going to repost what a tech person told me regarding this...


on some of the cars the phone
>> >> module causes problems with 
>> >> the speakers, if the noise persists then then the
>> >> dealer needs to disconnect 
>> >> the phone module completely and bypass the MOST
>> >> (fiber optic) connector, if 
>> >> the noise goes away then the phone module got
>> >> corrupted on the software 
>> >> download and it will need to be replaced, there
>> is a
>> >> bulletin on this now.


----------



## SnackinAttitude (Jul 23, 2005)

*Humming & Buzzing Audio System '02 745i*

Hi Rae,
Did you ever get the issue resolved? I just got an '02 745i and experienced buzzing and humming coming through the speaker system. I took it in to the dealer and they put in the latest version software update. I've had it back 3 days and just today began noticing a slight buzz once again. this time the buzz was not as loud and did not last as long compared to before the software update. to me this is still unacceptable. Got any tips for handling besides just taking it back to the dealer? By the way, on the day that I took the car in for the dealer to address the humming problem the system was on its best behavior and did not make a single buzzing sound. Yet 9 out of the previous 10 times that I drove the car it howled like a wild banshee! And of course the dealer stated that they could not duplicate. I'm planning on keeping my camcorder in the car to record the audio next time it acts up.


----------

